# Finally Finished



## Guest (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, late last week, I finished day 100 of the program! Definitely feeling better, but still not 100% (will I ever be, though?). Its kind of frustrating to be so close yet still not there. I am wondering if Mike is still working on that next program, the one for those who have finished? Also, is there a recommended listening to schedule for re-listening to the tapes? Or should I just listen to the ones I liked best?Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Kadit,Well, I am now supposed to be helping Mike, so let's see if I can answer some questions here. If I goof up, Mike or Eric can come in here and yell at me!!! LOL







First, don't give up on yourself regardin being finished with the 100 days. Many of us continued to show improvement even 6 months to a year after the sessions were completed. Everyone is different and on a different time scale. Don't compare yourself to others, and just know that it will continue to slowly and subtly change. I am still getting better, and did the program a year ago. In my case, I was (and am) dealing with other stuff, I posted this before, but for you... I had surgeries, divorce, etc. and so it took a little longer for me because my subconscious mind was getting me through the other stuff. So don't be frustrated...Mike says in the introduction that people often get frustrated that things aren't moving as quickly as you would like. But the IBS has been with you for a time,and it will subside in time as well. Hang in there!!!!Yes, Mike is just finishing up on a recording tentatively titled "Beyond 100" or whatever he will call it, that is a perfect follow-up to the IBS Audio Program 100. As soon as he has it ready for us, he will make it available! I am anxious to get this recording myself!!!







Lastly, just listen to the sessions you liked the best as desired. (What I do, is if I have some pain issues, I listen to starflakes (session 3) and if I have D or C issues, then I listen to the wheel one (session 2), and if I need to feel relaxed or boost my morale, then I listen to the first session. But that's what I do, you can do whatever is best for you!) There are no mistakes!







I also recommend relistening to the introduction, because it answers many questions that you still may have. The only caution is that Mike says to give yourself at least 6 hours between listenings.Hope that I covered it for ya!!! Take care and be well!!!!







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Marilyn that was great.







Kadit, congradulations on being done and it will continue to improve you'll see.Tell me something how much better are you feeling then before. Can you give be some specifics.I will also follow up on some things for you after that.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks Marilyn & Eric for your responses. Marilyn, side 3 is my favorite. I would always wake up feeling much more relaxed than usual after listening to it. And side 2 does wonders for my peace of mind as well. So I'll probably continue to listen to those 2 mostly.And Eric, as for my symptoms. I would say that I am 85% better (but really wasn't that bad to begin with). I have never been homebound because of this. In fact, I work a full-time job and a part-time job and rarely ever miss work (unless I have the flu or something). IBS has been more of an annoyance for me, making me uncomfortable most of the time, but never really keeping me from doing the things I want to do.I no longer experience the urgency to go to the bathroom, which in and of itself is fabulous! But I still have to go frequently and still have that annoying gas. I would like to be able to go to the bathroom in silence







, if you know what I mean!!! But my outlook is definitely MUCH better. And I certainly don't worry about it as much as I used to.Thanks again! I can't wait for Mike's next tape.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Kadit,Pleased to hear things are improving.After nearly 12 months we have finaly completed "Beyond 100" or whatever we decide to call it.I have used the processes in the clinical environment with my patients and it looks promising







We expect it will be approx 2-3 weeks before it is ready. But I will post nearer the time exact release date.The info Marilyn gave was spot on. The Beyond 100 comes with a structure as did the 100 program, and as is the 100 program it is a total program, structured and developed







Thanks too to Eric for getting here before me







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kadit, 85 percent is good.







Things will still improve the momentum is in place.If you could post to the success thread a note on this, that would be great. It really helps all concerned. thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2001)

Thank you Eric. Will do. Mike, can't wait for the next program


----------

